# Where to buy BLO?



## constamj (Feb 25, 2008)

I have looked at both of the big hardware stores and one independent smaller hardware store and can't find BLO.  Where can it be purchased locally?


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 25, 2008)

Any Lumber Yard/Home Center should have it.  True Value around here does as well


----------



## igran7 (Feb 25, 2008)

I get mine at Lowes.  I have bought it at home Depot, & Rockler in the past as well.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 25, 2008)

As others have said, should be at almost any hardware or paint store. But, the best anywhere is Birchwood Casey Tru-Oil. Used on the finest gunstocks. I don't know what they do to make it better than others, but it is.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Feb 25, 2008)

Possibly you're not finding it because you're looking for BLO....try looking instead for "Boiled Linseed Oil". I think you'll find that most hardware stores have it.


----------



## constamj (Feb 25, 2008)

I was looking for Boiled Linseed Oil and it was not at Lowe's or Home Depot.  Is it ever called anything else?


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 25, 2008)

I buy BLO a pint at a time from art supply stores.  It should also be available at Michael's or Hobby Lobby near the oil paints.


----------



## Malainse (Feb 25, 2008)

Purchased some at my Home Depot on Sat.  Was by the paint thinner, turpentine area.....  Odd that not at your store ??


----------



## hughbie (Feb 25, 2008)

you can buy BLO at walmart.  in the paint section along with the thinners and acetone.....and stuff like that


----------



## ahoiberg (Feb 25, 2008)

i've gotten it at walmart and home depot.


----------



## constamj (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I will look again.  I might need glasses or for the BLO to just reach out and thump me on the head.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 25, 2008)

I had the same prob but I happened to be at lowes and they had it in quart and gallon.  Took me awhile to find it since I coundn't find an employee and ask.


----------



## constamj (Feb 26, 2008)

That seems to always be a problem at the two big stores.  I often find that I know more about their store than the employees.  I'm always pointing someone in the right direction.


----------



## ahoiberg (Feb 26, 2008)

ain't that the truth michael, i never ask anymore. i feel like they'd rather tell you 'no' than actually help you. i can't count how many times i've asked and then looked anyway and found what i was looking for.


----------



## mwenman (Feb 26, 2008)

Have picked mine up at a True Value hardware store.    Have also seen it at Walmart


----------



## sparhawk (Feb 27, 2008)

I have bought it at Lowes ,have seen it at Home Depotbut only in the gallons and a friend bought some at Wal- Mart.Home Depot in my area only sells the gallon cans.


----------



## Jarheaded (Feb 27, 2008)

I bought a quart at Home depot, they are the only hardware store left around here. They put everyone else out of business and then don't have what I want half the time.


----------



## constamj (Feb 28, 2008)

I did finally find it at Home Depot, bubt it was the 1 gallon size.  I'm not sure I need that much.   I will check a couple other places later today.  It would have smacked me in the forehead if it could have.  Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## MikeInMo (Mar 1, 2008)

FWIW I had trouble finding it at HD and Lowes also, but I did find it at a local lumberyard in quart and gallon cans.  Then I was told it is at WM.  I hadn't looked there because I assumed it wouldn't be a high volume enough of a product for them to carry.  Next time I am at one of the big boxes, I will look again.


----------



## Woodchopper (Mar 2, 2008)

I bought some at Wal-Mart.

Dell


----------

